# Rusty trebles



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I've gone through all my lures and have replaced the damaged/rusty trebles. Trouble is, my 'waterproof' :roll: tackle box is not so waterproof, and some of the new trebles are now showing signs of rust. My jig heads are showing the same.
I've now honed the points with a stone to make sure they're sharp - but my question relates to whether rust acts as a deterent to fish. We know that sunscreen and other chemicals can deter fish from striking the lure - does rust have the same effect?? The light powdery rust comes off with a bit of a rub, but do i need to bother?
I've also read that putting Inox on the hooks prevents rust - any experiences out there, and in particular whether Inox deters the fish?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi mate,

I have been using garlic flavoured cooking oil spray, the fish love it, and no rust

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbWO6QoAAC5fgAASYOcAECQgGAo//9+gMADm1BqnkEaT2U0gaekyMjaTQiZqZCmxNRkAZANNBqfqQiPU09I0NNGmgNNPUIAQvIMA78YouwxfIUpCYY7I/rWxNzaeqbLC0iBVLM0urZGJWa2ukVjk8ZzBxWC3v6SUSTB4wAQwOVZi033LWypZhOuUdz9BZu1DLpKACe5nR0lMoAiDaUO9vmkprhHMrX3mSGGYITjPqWaQV7OaugWCxYkxvV0s9tQ6aawL2aAhPX2g/GqKtZfh0zCtjYqoJjhapJvKYj4rZSqV0AKSSKSrJkiZAzjQ1KZkdwDE44AVkr13NqHrqoxRLUSf8XckU4UJC1jukKA=


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

Similar to above except I use tuna oil. I splash some in my water tight tackle holder and let them marinate... Yum.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Fisher .... i was attempting to replace my rusting trebles these last couple of days but buggered if i can find the right size. the trebles im replacing are on my smallest lures but i can only find smallest size 6 trebles in the shops (ive tried 3 different outlets) and they are quite large compared to whats on the lure. 
so my question is "can you purchase trebles smaller than the size 6"?

not to mention the split rings ... where the heck can i buy rings this bloody small.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Perhaps lanotec might help it stops my contacts going rusty.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> G'day Fisher .... i was attempting to replace my rusting trebles these last couple of days but buggered if i can find the right size. the trebles im replacing are on my smallest lures but i can only find smallest size 6 trebles in the shops (ive tried 3 different outlets) and they are quite large compared to whats on the lure.
> so my question is "can you purchase trebles smaller than the size 6"?
> 
> not to mention the split rings ... where the heck can i buy rings this bloody small.


Should be able to get them at the specialist tackle stores. Compleat Angler for one stock the small trebles (at they do in Sydney). Size 12 or 14 are commonly used on the small hbs. I recommend Owner ST36 if you can get them - pricey though. Gamakatsu makes reasonable ones.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

beauty peril ... complete angler was next on my list of shops to try.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have the same problem and always forget to spray and wash down my lures after a fish. Yes I'm a lazy bastard 

If theyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re not too rusty I just rub them down and they still seem to catch fish. So long as the point is still just as sharp and strength isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t compromised they still work for a while.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for your replies - some good advice there. Looks like the garlic oil spray is a good option. cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> always forget to spray and wash down my lures after a fish.


Related to this subject is Dave's /Peril advice some months ago to have a capped jar of fresh water on board and drop the used lures in straight away when removed from the rig.

I have done this since he posted it and regard as an asset in keeping lures and hooks in good nick and just dry them off when I get them home :wink:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

To remove rust from trebbles - try washing them in diet coke - and gently scrub with a cloth or scrower. Works a treat - can't think what that stuff does to peoples stomaches.....


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Is it only diet coke or all coke?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

You don't want fat trebles.

Think rawprawn think.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

:shock: :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

The coke bit...... Thats Phosphoric acid......rust converter, and urinal cleaner... I still love my cola though :shock:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

